# Dateien suchen und dann aufmachen mit .bat



## rainer_wahnsinn (14. Juli 2008)

*variable einen wert zuweisen.. batch*

hallo zusammen... ich habe ein problem...
mit diesem code suche ich eine datei:

: OLDWORD
echo.Welche Datei Wollen Sie aufmachen?
set /p Wordname=
if /i %Wordname%== Q goto QUIT
dir c:\ /s /b | find "%Wordname%"
dir d:\ /s /b | find "%Wordname%"
dir e:\ /s /b | find "%Wordname%"

das klappt auch super.. jedoch möchte ich dann den pfad der gesuchten datei in eine variable speichern.. und mithilfe der variable möchte ich dann die gesuchte Datei aufmachen... jedoch weis ich nicht wie ich das machen soll.. kann mir jemand helfen? oder ist sowas überhaupt möglich?


----------

